# Your best quality?



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

What is the best quality you've inherited from either of your parents?
Or, did you develope that quality on your own?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

From ma....her high tolerance for pain. My sister and I both have that ability.

From Dad....being honest, not holding a grudge, generosity to those who have less than I do. 


And you?


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)

I run.


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

Impartiality. I don't take sides.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 30, 2014)

Objectivity.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 30, 2014)

Being right


----------



## Howey (Apr 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> What is the best quality you've inherited from either of your parents?
> Or, did you develope that quality on your own?



Intelligence and compassion.

And I'm pretty


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2014)

You crack me up, Howey. (most of the time)


----------



## boedicca (Apr 30, 2014)

Two:  Discerning Perception and Impeccable Good Taste


----------



## oldfart (May 2, 2014)

Humility.  I'm very proud of being more humble than thou.

Someone asked about the reference.  It's at 2:25.  But watch the whole thing!


----------



## AquaAthena (May 2, 2014)

From Mom: Style, gentility, graciousness, and morality. A loving nature.

From Dad: An indomitable will. Independence, and principles.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> From Mom: Style, gentility, patience and morality. A loving nature.
> 
> From Dad: An indomitable will. Independence, and principles.



Your mate has quite a mate.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > From Mom: Style, gentility, patience and morality. A loving nature.
> ...



Ha! I need to edit out the patience part from Mom. She had it ....I didn't inherit that.  I'll substitute it for graciousness. She had that and I do, too.  ( as I am told. )


----------



## mudwhistle (May 2, 2014)

From my Mom: My piercing blue eyes

From my Dad: My baby face.

I learned my humility by myself......and from several ass-whippings from my Mom.


I don't know where my artistic sense came from.

That's probably genetic.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 2, 2014)

I'm nice-got that from my dad.

Strong work ethic-from my mom.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 2, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm nice-got that from my dad.
> 
> Strong work ethic-from my mom.



I'm nice too......

Fuck work.....


----------



## Mr. H. (May 2, 2014)

Hmm... pop died when I was 12 but I'd say from him it would be pragmatism and a sense of fairness and honesty.

From ma, my sense of humor and a "fear nothing" approach to life.

And from the both of them, my penchant for alcohol.


----------



## Jughead (May 2, 2014)

From my dad, ability to stay calm, and strong work ethics.

From my mom, strong family values.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 2, 2014)

My best quality is how nice and respectful I am to others.


----------



## The Professor (May 2, 2014)

For an old man I don't smell all that bad.


----------



## BlackSand (May 2, 2014)

I learned a lot of things from both of my parents ... But if I had to pick the best:

Dad ... Determination
Mom ... Tenacity

.


----------



## norwegen (May 2, 2014)

Mom: schizophrenia

 Dad:  multiple marriages


----------



## Pop23 (May 2, 2014)

I'm hot. Not sure where I get it from, I'm just hot

Oh crap, I'm on fire, no really, I'm on freaking fire!

Gotta go!


----------



## Pop23 (May 2, 2014)

Oh, and I'm cool too


----------



## Moonglow (May 2, 2014)

When I was twelve my Mom laid on the couch from an extreme back problem, had no Dad, went oto work to support the family and dropped out of school at 16...that's life...


----------



## Michelle420 (May 2, 2014)

I'm good with money. 

I am responsible.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Great. Send me your left overs.


----------



## tinydancer (May 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> My best quality is how nice and respectful I am to others.






I could barely breathe reading this one; freaking smart ass but that is why I love you.


----------



## tinydancer (May 4, 2014)

I guess growing up as Danny Boone's daughter I had to be bigger and better. And worse than that I was Annie Rains daughter I had to be bigger and better.

No problemo though. It was the way it was. You learned from your elders. 

From my Baba. 

Walk in anothers shoes. She had no shoes for every other day. Ukrainian. Till my great grandfather brought them here. 

You had to learn how others felt. 

From my Gido.

Work hard. Help other who cannot work as hard as you.

From my grandfather Charles Boone: 

Always remember you are a Boone.

From my grandmother:

You are Danny's daughter


----------



## Billo_Really (May 4, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > My best quality is how nice and respectful I am to others.
> ...


WTF are you talking about you stu_............ uh............... um............ mmmm......... ........I mean............_ interesting take, fellow USMB poster!


----------



## AquaAthena (May 4, 2014)

*Your best quality?*

My very best quality was not inherited. Neither parents had it. _A positive attitude. An attitude of gratitude. _


----------



## Billo_Really (May 4, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> *Your best quality?*
> 
> My very best quality was not inherited. Neither parents had it. _A positive attitude. An attitude of gratitude. _


What, no _platitude?_


----------



## FuelRod (May 4, 2014)

Magnetic charm and winning personality.
Or is it the other way around?

Really probably sense of humor.

But recently a pretty good pain tolerance, not sure that is a personality trait.


----------



## editec (May 4, 2014)

Even beyond my strataspheric IQ, my runway model good looks, my ability to dance like fred astaire, my sexual prowess, my vast strength of moral fortitude, my singing voice that charms birds down from the trees, my machine like ability to perform repetitive tasks, my cooking abilities that make graduates of the the Cordon Bleu jealous, my superhuman physical strength and stamina,  my driving skills equal or greater than that of every formula one racers, my best quality  is?

My humility, of course​​


----------



## tinydancer (May 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Wink wink nudge nudge there are so many nights I am glad you and some others are out there. 

Bless your souls.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Sense of humor from both parents, refusal to give up EVER from mom.


----------



## mayrj (May 6, 2014)

i'm very loyal


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 6, 2014)

Objectivity, from my Father. He earned a Docorate in Human
 Behavior, and often quoted the famous psychologist Carl Rogers.

He believed that that no matter how much of an asshole someone is, that there were a set of circumstances that stimulated them to be that way.

From my Mother, mental toughness. The ability to cope with the worst situations, and deal with the worst of humanity and remain calm.


----------



## Diana1180 (May 8, 2014)

My dads sense of calm.  It takes alot to get us riled and we are very good in stressful situations.  Oh..and his stubborness.

My mother bailed when we were 5 so I hope I inherited nothing from her


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Tenacity. Stick-to-it-ivness.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Tenacity. Stick-to-it-ivness.



Don't they have shots for that?


----------



## Toro (May 8, 2014)

I have too many to list.


----------



## Moonglow (May 8, 2014)

> Your best quality?




Can't think of any...


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 8, 2014)

My sincerity.


----------



## Swagger (May 8, 2014)

My father: Ruthlessness, ambition and understanding the way of the world. He also taught me the finer points of accountancy, which has held me in good stead in the turbulent world of heavy construction. One thing I always wished I'd inherit from him was his knack for picking-up languages but, alas, that wasn't to be. He's fluent in French and Spanish, and he's never taken a class, but he's done a lot of business in the French and Spanish speaking worlds.

My mother: How to deal with my father, most of the time. He can be a stubborn and and quarrelsome old goat, and we've often locked horns, but he's putty in her hands.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> What is the best quality you've inherited from either of your parents?
> Or, did you develope that quality on your own?



I seem to make all the people I meet, feel good. I make them laugh. I lift their moods and spirits. Or so they tell me. 

I inherited a friendly, outgoing, personality from both my parents.


----------

